# Dutchman Komfort



## Marathon 1972 (Apr 20, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone on here knows anything about Dutchman. 
I'm considering buying a 2013 Dutchmen Komfort 3530 bunkhouse. It's  one owner, looks very well taken care of, very well built. From what little I have found it sounds like they were very nice fifth wheel. Just reaching out to all of you for a little feedback.

Thank you


----------



## C Nash (Apr 22, 2019)

As with any used unit check it over good for any soft spots caused by water leaks. If tires have never been replaced it's time regardless of tread .  Be sure all appliances work.  If the best quality rv used is only as good as care it was given.


----------

